# harbor freight tools in general



## gj13us (Apr 19, 2016)

Harbor Freight chisels were mentioned in another thread. 
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/looking-good-chisel-recommendations-139257/

Leads to the question: While many HF tools are regarded as not worth buying, what are the HF (or other bargain) tools that are good enough to use? Aside from clamps. People seem to like HF clamps.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The problem with Harbor Freight is not the tools, it's either people that don't like you buying non-American tools or go there and happen to buy one of their lemons and think all their tools are lemons and don't go back. The fact of the matter is you can buy a lemon from any company. I buy a lot of Harbor Freight tools and from time to time I get a lemon. I've taken them back for replacements and the replacements worked fine and sometimes all of those items are junk. Then I get full refund. They don't start looking at the tool and see if there is any evidence you abused the tool to try to weasel out of warranty, they just give you your money back. You can't ask any more from a company than that.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Look at the reviews. You can gain a lot of insight from them.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

there are other aspects to be considered - and one of the biggest is the intended use / need.

I have a number of tools / things from HF. 
I was stacking up and spiking some locust 6x6 for a retaining wall. one does not spike locust unless it is pre-drilled, or you have tempered titanium spikes on hand.... it's a tough wood. I bought a 'set' of three sizes 24" long twist drills from HF for under $8; HomeDepot wanted $18 for a single bit, and if I didn't guess right, I'd need a second size @ $18. being done with that project, those el' cheepy long drills are going to sit and rust away just as elegantly as the $18 each ones. I have no visible need for them comma again.

for some odd-ball something I need for light/infrequent/once or mebbe more/ use - it's a no brainer. were I a professional carpenter, would I stake my whole day's work on the HF 12" chop saw functioning without a hitch? probably not . . . I mean I've already twisted up the fence without trying......

and then there's the huh? factor - a $6 set of metric or SAE box end wrenches vs $28 at (fill in the blank) - does it make sense for your situation? my 'mechanical' shop in in the garage; my wood shop is in the basement. yes, I became positively p.o.'d at having to run up-down-and-down-and-up. so I bought a lot of "duplicate" hand tools for the light duty in the wood shop. saves my aging body from excess efforts . . .


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

As said, look at the reviews. To me HF tools are like cars- one person gets a certain one and it's great. Another person buy the same car and it spends more time in the shop than on the road. I buy a lot of small items with the coupons and freebies. I did buy one of their garden sprayers- #95692. I've had it for several years. All plastic and no rust like the old one I had. Even with emptying it and letting it dry, it still rusted.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

I think Steve explained it best, there's not really anything wrong with harbor freight tools most of the time, most people just meant like that they're made anywhere but America. When it comes to quality harbor freight isn't much behind any other budget tool brand,the only difference is there isn't much quality control so you might get a lemon every so often.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

This thread may help you out...
The Harbor Freight PASS/FAIL Thread... - The Garage Journal Board


----------



## sawdust703 (Jun 27, 2014)

I live three hours from the closest HF, but have bought & use several of their tools, blades, bits, clamps, etc. I use the coupons when we do go, & have never had any issues there. I think the only tool I've ever bought from them that turned out to be JUNK, after returning it three times, was an 18 volt 5" saw. I finally just got a refund. I've bought both my lathes from them, lathe tools, a couple air nailers, lots of nails for my own nailers, a few hand tools. I've had good luck with them. No, they ain't shiny new brand name tools, but, they fit into my budget, & their replacement program is well worth the extra money. IMO. Again, study the reviews about their tools, & don't be afraid to call HF themselves to ask questions.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Keep in mind a lot of different brands are made in the same factories in China. If you look at some of the mini- and midi-lathes, you will see the only difference is the paint. I only live 30 minutes from the local HF store so is isn't a big deal to return something or exchange it. I had a HF bandsaw that vibrated real bad. I finally gave it to a local charity store and bought a Nikon at WC. Also, check the warranty with HF and other brands. Might be a difference there.


----------



## Oakwerks (Mar 24, 2013)

I needed to drive some 6 inch screws in a deck I was building.... My DeWalt 18 volt 1/2 inch cordless couldn't handle it....
So, I bought a HF electric drill for $14 that worked very well.... That was 6 years ago, and I haven't used it since.... But, so what.?? It served the purpose for cheap....
I have a set of HF open end wrenches and sockets I use in my wood shop.. They're ok there, but don't stack up to the 40 year old SnapOn stuff in the garage.....


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

HF isn't my first goto source for most tools, but they are a good source for some tools.

Particularly specialized tools, that may be used once, or twice before they become dust collectors.

I also buy their cheap hand tools to gift to folks that need tools, and I don't want to loan them mine. I can stock a nice tool bag for $50 and get someone started.


----------



## ~WoodChuck~ (Jan 17, 2009)

You need to assume what your buying won't last long. They're woodworking tools are absolute garbage. I work with really nice tools everyday so when i substitute with HF tools it's just disappointment. For example: all drill bits, escpically forstner bits are crap. They burn and don't cut. They're screwdriver tips and other drill tips round over after a few uses because of the cheap metal. They're bar clamps aren't worth 10cents to me. I'd rather avoid the frustration and buy tools to last but again I use them everyday and that's why I feel that way.


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

I have some impact sockets that are pretty good, and a 1/2" torque wrench that is spot on (I tested it). 

Aside from that, not much.


----------



## drabina (May 2, 2016)

I would say HF tools are hit and miss. I had some good ones (impact sockets, jigsaw, angle grinder), some just ok (wrenches, pliers) and some crappy ones (clamps, brad nailer, drill bits). I had no problem returning items that did not work properly out of the box. I usually upgrade those to better brand. Other items that are decent, I have been using for years without problems.


----------



## Oakwerks (Mar 24, 2013)

I paid $89 for their spindle sander a few years ago, and am very satisfied with it.....


----------



## screaminghollow (Jan 3, 2016)

HF tools have some jems and some clunkers. If anything, there quality control over a production run is less than unitform. For infrequently used tools, they rarely can be beat. I have used their tools for years and some can't be beat in any of the name brand stores. Their $30 dollar chain sharpener is one. I have used one since 2003. I sharpen chains 3 or 4 times a year and keep 4 or 5 chains on hand. So that is only 20 chains per year. over ten years. make that 200 sharpenings. Perfect for the job I have. If I was a pro logger or tree service, perhaps not.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Cheap tools are what they are, I buy large combination wrenches if I like the finish on them, 1" and up, can't afford Snap-On and don't work on D8 Cats. They are perfectly suitable for the occasional big arbor nut or whatever.

There are many different outlets with bargain tools, we don't have Harbor Freight in Canada so can't comment on that store in particular however I am sure many of the tools they stock are identical to what is available here.


----------

